# Seatbelt Torque



## Supercamario (Jan 21, 2019)

Looking for the torque spec for the rear seatbelt anchor- 2006 X Trail.Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The torque spec for the rear seatbelt anchor is: 43.1 - 54.9 Nm (32 - 40 ft-lb).


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Seems to me I gave you a link to the factory service manual, last time you asked about suspension torque values. I suggest you bookmark it. It will allow you to look up such things yourself quite easily.
https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/x-trail-2006-4143


----------



## Supercamario (Jan 21, 2019)

Thank you.


----------

